# Forged in Flames



## Firemajic (Apr 15, 2018)

I have not lit my torch since my Husband passed away.. he was my biggest fan and made sure I had everything I needed to pursue my passion ... all of my tools, glass and dreams have been packed away... but yesterday, I unpacked everything and set up my work bench, and played with fire!

Below, is a rhino I made for my Husband, and he kept it on his nightstand... he said it made him smile... now, the rhino keeps watch, on my workbench...


----------



## Ralph Rotten (Apr 15, 2018)

Your husband would have wanted to to continue your life.
Go on and smell some roses.


----------



## Firemajic (Apr 15, 2018)

A collection of  small paperweights with imploded flowers in  boro glass... not my best, but it has been almost 3 years since I played with fire... Glass is difficult for me to photograph, all I have is my computer camera.. so, to really appreciate all the subtle colors, these need to be viewed the sun...


----------



## Firemajic (Apr 15, 2018)

Whimsical frogs created to display marbles and paperweights...


----------



## Firemajic (Apr 15, 2018)

A work in progress, I am designing new seashells... I used a 12 mm clear rod and melted Asian Amber glass over the clear rod... Asian glass is very temperamental, so by using the resilient boro rod under it, I can stabilize it and make it less fragile...


----------



## sas (Apr 15, 2018)

Holy Guacamole!  That is fabulous sea shell, Fire girl!  Can you put hole in to use as ornament, or to make hanging mobile?  That could expand your buyer base. Nice work. Love color.


----------



## escorial (Apr 15, 2018)

quality work....


----------



## Firemajic (Apr 16, 2018)

Thank you, sas and Escorial, I appreciate your comments 

Below are some Potted plant sun catchers... placed in potted plants, they add a touch of drama and interest  when they catch the sun....


----------



## sas (Apr 16, 2018)

Lovely, lovely, lovely work. Hope you sell tons.  Hope they are safe for your to make.


----------



## Firemajic (Apr 16, 2018)

I am careful...  I have scars that remind me that I may be the Mistress of my torch, but the flame is STILL the boss


----------



## sas (Apr 16, 2018)

I was more concerned if you used your breath to blow hot glass than burning yourself. That always seems unsafe to me.


----------



## H.Brown (Apr 16, 2018)

Firemajic said:


> Thank you, sas and Escorial, I appreciate your comments
> 
> Below are some Potted plant sun catchers... placed in potted plants, they add a touch of drama and interest  when they catch the sun....




These are so pretty fire, I would buy these from a shop if I saw them. Graet work.


----------



## Firemajic (Apr 16, 2018)

Oh... well, I don't blow glass anymore... I used to blow pipes... but, I don't make pipes anymore... most glassblowers wont admit that they pay their bill by making cheap crack pipes... and various other kinds of pipes... but I don't do that, now I am making things from glass rods, not hollow tubing...


----------



## Firemajic (Apr 16, 2018)

H.Brown said:


> These are so pretty fire, I would buy these from a shop if I saw them. Graet work.



Thank you! They add some bling to potted plants, but I rarely ever sell them.... I give them away to visitors who come to my home and admire them


----------



## Deleted member 61744 (Apr 16, 2018)

They all look incredible. I think its great you're picking it up again. 
Does this explain your username?


----------



## Firemajic (Apr 16, 2018)

Serra said:


> They all look incredible. I think its great you're picking it up again.
> Does this explain your username?




Thank you ').... Yes, I love to play with FIRE... and Majic was the name of my Tennessee Walking horse... 2 of my passions= Firemajic  ... Thank you for your compliments, I appreciate, so much...


----------



## sas (Apr 16, 2018)

For 12 years I was on a Board of Directors that oversaw and provided residential homes for the developmentally disabled. There is a resale shop another group runs that employs their residents and makes money for their extras from donated items. Seldom does anyone donate new items. Glassware is always crap, although I buy their tiny stem glassware for my wine when mine break, as I only drink 4 lousy ounces (want more...but can’t trust myself with large ones). Anyway, since you give your lovely glass away, maybe there is a place you can donate them to that can use nicer things? I am not religious, but know first hand about the good work the Salvation Army does. Just a thought.


----------



## HCole2576 (Apr 16, 2018)

Hello Firemajic

Love your glass work. I've always wanted to learn it myself. Can't wait to see more of your work.

HCole2576


----------



## LeeC (Apr 17, 2018)

Firemajic said:


> Thank you! They add some bling to potted plants, but I rarely ever sell them.... I give them away to visitors who come to my home and admire them


What's your address again


----------



## PiP (Apr 17, 2018)

You certainly create magic with fire, Julia! I *love* all your pieces but if I had to choose one it would be the potted plant sun catchers! You are one creative lady


----------



## Bruno Spatola (Apr 17, 2018)

This is raw art -- bare and utterly pure. I'm so happy you're wielding the torch again (so to speak); it's very reflective of your persona.

I love frogs. How difficult would an octopus be, out of curiosity? :0)


----------



## Firemajic (Apr 17, 2018)

HCole2576 said:


> Hello Firemajic
> 
> Love your glass work. I've always wanted to learn it myself. Can't wait to see more of your work.
> 
> HCole2576




Thank you  If you have any questions about the process, I will be happy to answer your questions as best I can... but I can only explain how I do things, and not the accepted practice of Glass Blowing... because I don't follow most of the "rules"....



LeeC said:


> What's your address again



For you, I will deliver to your door 




PiP said:


> You certainly create magic with fire, Julia! I *love* all your pieces but if I had to choose one it would be the potted plant sun catchers! You are one creative lady




Pip, your post inspired me to come up with a design that can be shipped long distance... marbles and paperweights and seashell ship ok, because they are not as fragile as the potted plant sun catchers... so, I have a new way to make them, and I can send them safely.....waaaaaaay over THERE... to you... I would love for you to have some, so you will always remember me, and our friendship


----------



## Firemajic (Apr 17, 2018)

Bruno Spatola said:


> This is raw art -- bare and utterly pure. I'm so happy you're wielding the torch again (so to speak); it's very reflective of your persona.
> 
> I love frogs. How difficult would an octopus be, out of curiosity? :0)




Thank you  Some of the BEST glass artists make Octopus... and I cannot compete with their skill... ever! Sooo, I created my own unique sea creature... with EXTREME tentacles and attitude ... but my creation has a beautiful shell...... like a psycho hermit crab/ octopus...


----------

